# Chicago's Same-sex Mayor Launches Raids On Black Church During Services



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

This is like the KGB in America. 




 
"Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm 
Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot on Sunday launched a police raid on a predominately black church for holding services in defiance of her coronavirus shutdown orders.

Lightfoot allegedly dispatched three marked squad cars and two unmarked police vehicles full of officers to Chicago Cornerstone Baptist Church in the South Side's Woodlawn neighborhood.

Cornerstone Pastor Courtney Lewis was in the middle of his sermon when he heard loud banging on the church's front doors. After discovering it was the police, he instructed the men of the church to lock the door and deny the officers entry, Todd Starnes reported.

Lewis said he felt as if he was confronting "the Soviet-style KGB" as they continued banging on the door and demanding the church be shut down."









						Chicago mayor mounts police raid on church's Sunday service
					

Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot on Sunday launched a police raid on a predominately black church for holding services in defiance of her coronavirus shutdown orders.




					disrn.com


----------



## pknopp (Aug 2, 2020)

This is over 2 months old so not exactly current events.


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2020)

So... Beetlejuice wants to defund and disband the police, but yet they're good enough to still use as her Gestapo?

She's a disgusting pig woman.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...


Good Allah, some things cant be unseen.

Lesbo love never looks like people want to imagine it. And WTF is wrong with those freakishly widely spaced eyes?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...


Not exactly sure what "same sex mayor" is all about, since I'm pretty sure mayor's come in both sexes, but if they're breaking the health ordinances something has got to be done.  What would you suggest?  A hateful tweet?  A nasty nickname?


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the KGB in America.
> ...


Seems to be all you have to use against "tRump".  How's that working out for you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> This is over 2 months old so not exactly current events.


The story came out Friday. 
The situation is ongoing.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 2, 2020)

daveman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oooh look!  

A deflection!

A clear sign Davey there knows he's on the wrong side of this point.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > This is over 2 months old so not exactly current events.
> ...



 The story came out over 2 months ago. That is the date of the article.


----------



## night_son (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...




We're on the verge, brother; we're dancing on the precipice of oblivion.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


It was last updated Friday.
Now try telling me things were worse 2 months ago than they are today.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > This is over 2 months old so not exactly current events.
> ...



Your article is dated May 25th


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...


"Same Sex Mayor"  ? What the hell is a "same sex mayor" and what does it have to do with the news story?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the KGB in America.
> ...


Pretty much everything. 
Now do try to attempt to tell me why it's irrelevant.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Switch it then.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the KGB in America.
> ...


I tried to be less offensive by using something that wouldn't trigger leftists.
HOW DARE YOU CALL HER A LESBIAN!!!!!!
I guess that's the problem with the left these days......being frank and pointing out the truth is offensive in itself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the KGB in America.
> ...



Beetlejuice is undead.

Michael Keaton plays her in a movie.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2020)

This thread is a  ridiculous attempt to race bait as well as a show of anti gay bigotry.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


She's a lesbian?  I had no idea.  Don't care though.  Has nothing to do with being mayor.  You know, unless you're a bigot.  Like you.


Funny you concentrated on that instead of my questions.  Do those make you uncomfortable?  Is it because you can't answer them?


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 2, 2020)

??? The police usually do enforce orders. What does the mayor's sexual orientation have to do with her orders? Odd.


mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Please explain what a person's sexual orientation has to do with enforcing a public-health order.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


It's funny when people who can't think for themselves insist they know what other people are thinking.

Gun control is a failure, your petulant foot-stamping notwithstanding.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No....you concentrated on the fact that she's a Lesbian and totally ignored her obvious hatred toward Christians, never mind her total incompetence when it comes to running a city. 
My belief is she somehow got elected because she was a woman and partly because she was a Lesbian.
This pretty much illustrates that some women and some Lesbians aren't exactly nice people. As a matter of fact.....some like this one are just plain evil.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...


It's a con-spiracy!  Right?


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2020)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the KGB in America.
> ...


Lightfoot seems to think so.  Those nasty X-tians!  How DARE they not follow the dictates of their betters?!


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This thread is a  ridiculous attempt to race bait as well as a show of anti gay bigotry.








Racebait?  Dude, you are fucking stupid.  It is pointing out that a brave BLACK pastor is standing up to a stalinist asshole, who just happens to be a black lesbian. 

Only a fucking retard, such as yourself, could accuse the thread of racebaiting.

Grow up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You'll have to explain that shit. I doubt if you can . You are not even articulate enough to state that she is gay. Instead, "same sex"  Same sex as what??!! Good fucking god man!!


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It isn't your belief, it's the belief of whoever you listened to last.  Breightbart?  Limbaugh? Hannity?  Who was it?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a  ridiculous attempt to race bait as well as a show of anti gay bigotry.
> ...


You're the one who needs to grow the fuck up. Her sexual orientation is completely irrelevant. And a Stalinist??!! How fucking  stupid!!


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...








But, but, but, .... it's Normal ......... RIGHT?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 370248
> ...


The new normal.
Next they'll be pushing Pedophilia down our throats.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The new normal.
> Next they'll be pushing Pedophilia down our throats.
> 
> View attachment 370319
> View attachment 370322


Yes ....

We have known this was coming for sometime.

It may even ended up being some kind of defense for all of Epstein's "clients" ....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!
That's hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Especially since this is coming from one of the folks that came up with the following words and phrases:


Global Warming = Man-Made Climate Change
The War On Terror = Overseas Contingency Operation
Islamic Terrorism = Middle-Eastern Unemployment
Rioting And Looting = Peaceful Protests
Illegal Immigration = Undocumented Americans
Pro-Abortion = Pro-Choice
911 Attacks = Some People Did Something
Black On White Violence = Blacks Looking For Bread


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a  ridiculous attempt to race bait as well as a show of anti gay bigotry.
> ...


The funny thing about it....I didn't really notice or mention that she's black. 
That has nothing to do with the topic being discussed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Ah yes the master of Gish Gallop
Anything and everything to avoid dealing with the argument made against you--because you can't deal with it. Instead you throw as much dung at the wall as you can pull out of you ass- in the hope that it will distract from your incompetency. THAT is  hilarious!! 





__





						gish gallop - Bing
					

Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




					www.bing.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It's not my fault you try to act willfully-ignorant to win arguments. 
Are you going to try to put words in my mouth as well?

My suggestion is Google "Same-sex" and figure out what I meant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The new normal.
> ...


Good fucking God!! Will you people stop at nothing!!?? Your lies are degusting and irresponsible. Your boy T-Rump is the pedophile.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Retard.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Win arguments?. There is nothing here to win. You have not put forth a valid or coherent argument whatsoever. You're just pissing in the wind and it is blowing back all over you -I can smell it from here. What exactly are you claiming that I am ignorant about? I don't need to google anything. I completely understand your stupidity as inarticulate as it is


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

daveman said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Brilliant! Just fucking Brillllllliant!


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a  ridiculous attempt to race bait as well as a show of anti gay bigotry.
> ...



*Chicago's Same-sex Mayor Launches Raids On Black Church During Services*

There was nothing Stalinist about a mayor trying to protect their citizens from a deadly disease. If this had been a white church race would not have been described. All of this is about republicans trying to create the democrats hate blacks angle you guys try using. Every day. I'm smarter than you westvall. Learn to live with that reality.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the KGB in America.
> ...


Yes actually. Two consenting adults . Love is love.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Good fucking God!! Will you people stop at nothing!!?? Your lies are degusting and irresponsible. Your boy T-Rump is the pedophile.


Trump wasn't on Orgy Island.

That was your boi Slick Willy ......

LMAO @ the psycho Alternate Left Universe you people live in.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Yes actually. Two consenting adults . Love is love.


I believe her "leadership" as mayor proves you are wrong ..... AGAIN!!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Yes actually. Two consenting adults . Love is love.
> ...


WHAT ? What the fuck are you talking about? What is the topic? Her sexuality or her policies. Pick one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Trump wasn't on Orgy Island.


Grab them by the pussy. You can do that when you are a celebrity? And what does Maxwell have on him? Plenty I would guess.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> This is like the KGB in America.
> 
> View attachment 370245
> "Last Updated Jul 31st, 2020 at 2:42 pm
> ...



Did she go to Lewis funeral ?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 2, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Your boy T-Rump is the pedophile.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WHAT ? What the fuck are you talking about? What is the topic? Her sexuality or her policies. Pick one.


Dude .....

You can't separate her "sexuality" from her policies.

Her "sexuality" shows she is not normal and suffering from mental disorders .... her polices proves that fact.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Grab them by the pussy. You can do that when you are a celebrity? And what does Maxwell have on him? Plenty I would guess.


That never happened and you parroting the LIES just proves that you are not a normal thinking person either and live in some Fake News Alternate Left Reality.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> No....you concentrated on the fact that she's a Lesbian and totally ignored her obvious hatred toward Christians, never mind her total incompetence when it comes to running a city.
> My belief is she somehow got elected because she was a woman and partly because she was a Lesbian.
> This pretty much illustrates that some women and some Lesbians aren't exactly nice people. As a matter of fact.....some like this one are just plain evil.



Homosexuals and other degenerate sexual deviants are always in a state of war with any institutions that promote morality and decency, religious institutions being chief among them.

  It should never be any surprise when, given a position of power, a sexual degenerate will abuse that power against a church, if the opportunity presents itself.  That, rather obviously, is what we are seeing here.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Grab them by the pussy. You can do that when you are a celebrity? And what does Maxwell have on him? Plenty I would guess.
> ...


It's on tape Dude!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT ? What the fuck are you talking about? What is the topic? Her sexuality or her policies. Pick one.
> ...


That is idiotic. Her sexuality has nothing to do with her handling the Covid issue and you are certainly no one to decide what is normal


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That is idiotic. Her sexuality has nothing to do with her handling the Covid issue and you are certainly no one to decide what is normal



  It has everything to do with her corrupt attack on a church, under the guise of the #CoronaHoax2020.

  Those who engage in and promote outright evil hate those who condemn evil.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > That is idiotic. Her sexuality has nothing to do with her handling the Covid issue and you are certainly no one to decide what is normal
> ...


Right Bobby Boy, Her actions had nothing to do with protecting people and everything to do with her being a Christian hating queer.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It's on tape Dude!


It was locker room talk ...... "Dude"

No one had their pussy grabbed. 

Frickin' Leftist. 

Go Figure ....


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That is idiotic. Her sexuality has nothing to do with her handling the Covid issue and you are certainly no one to decide what is normal


Her sexuality shows she suffers from mental disorders.

Her incompetency in office proves this fact.

Again ... you are wrong and in Denial of Reality.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > That is idiotic. Her sexuality has nothing to do with her handling the Covid issue and you are certainly no one to decide what is normal
> ...


You're living in the 1950's, or maybe 1850.  You don't know squat about human sexuality, or mental health. You're spewing hateful and ignorant inane equine excrement. You are a pariah among all decent and enlightened people


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The same goes for you Bobby Boy  https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/bob-blaylock.55534/


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're living in the 1950's, or maybe 1850. You don't know squat about human sexuality, or mental health.



  Says the degenerate freak who sides with faggots, trannies, and other sick sexual perverts; and who denies the objective biological distinction between men and women.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The same goes for you Bobby Boy https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/bob-blaylock.55534/


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're living in the 1950's, or maybe 1850.



We are discussing a current event .... not something that occurred 70 or a 170 years ago.

Do try to keep up.



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You don't know squat about human sexuality, or mental health.



I know enough about it to understand it is not normal and those who participate in these kinds of acts more often than not suffer from a number of mental disorders.



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're spewing hateful and ignorant inane equine excrement.



The truth and facts are ALWAYS "hateful" for you Extremist !!!!



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are a pariah among all decent and enlightened people



You discussing decent and enlightened people ....

Now that's some funny shit .....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You're living in the 1950's, or maybe 1850. You don't know squat about human sexuality, or mental health.
> ...


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Says the degenerate freak who sides with faggots, trannies, and other sick sexual perverts; and who denies the objective biological distinction between men and women.


But, but, but, ......

They're enlightened and decent people .....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You're living in the 1950's, or maybe 1850.
> ...


Give it a fucking rest. You and https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/bob-blaylock.55534/

I don't have time for your ignorant and bigoted bullshit


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Says the degenerate freak who sides with faggots, trannies, and other sick sexual perverts; and who denies the objective biological distinction between men and women.
> ...


This woman has accomplished more in her life than most people. Yet all that you see is her sexuality . That is just fucking sick! It also reveals your low level of emotional intelligence and lack of respect for an accomplished woman









						Lori Lightfoot
					

Lori Lightfoot Biography Lori Lightfoot (August 4, 1962) politician mayor of Chicago. Lightfoot was born in Massillon, Ohio, United States. Her father was a factory worker and janitor. She was the youngest of four brothers. She grew up in a neighborhood located on the west side of the city. She...




					history-biography.com
				




.





> ........she was the point guard of the basketball team, editor of the yearbook and member of the Pep Club. She began her professional career at the University of Michigan in political science. From an early age, she was shown as a leader.



*



			Lightfoot entered the law firm Mayer Brown.
		
Click to expand...

*


> During this time, she met several Republican politicians and defended several cases against racial discrimination. Lightfoot took her first steps in the public sector as Assistant United States Attorney for the Northern District of Illinois.



*



			In 2017, Lightfoot again assumed the position as president of the Police Board
		
Click to expand...

*


> . At the beginning of 2018, Lightfoot announced her candidacy for mayor of Chicago, this would be her first candidacy for public office. Most notable is that *she is the first LGTBIQ and African-American candidate in the history of the Chicago mayor elections*.



*



			On April 2, 2019, she was elected mayor of Chicago. She won more than 73% of the general vote in the second round.
		
Click to expand...

*
*



			PERSONAL LIFE
		
Click to expand...

*


> Lightfoot resides in the Logan Square neighborhood on the north side of Chicago. *Her wife is Amy Eshleman*, a former employee of the Chicago Public Library. The couple has a daughter named Vivian.







Now please SHUT UP!


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Give it a fucking rest. You and https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/bob-blaylock.55534/
> 
> I don't have time for your ignorant and bigoted bullshit


Then carry your ass and go hide in your Safe Space.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...











						Chicago shootings: 64 shot, 11 fatally in weekend violence
					

Chicago police said 64 people were shot, 11 fatally between 6:00 p.m. Friday and 11:59 p.m. Sunday.




					abc7chicago.com
				




Yeah ....

That psycho Leftist has some real accomplishments, doesn't she .....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a fucking rest. You and https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/bob-blaylock.55534/
> ...


My home and my community are my safe space. You on the other hand, seem to be afraid of everything including your own shadow. You tremble in fear of a society that has left you behind and that you don't understand. You are terrified of those who are or believe differently than you.  You are the one in need of a safe space, but there no longer is one for you and your ilk . You are thrashing about like a dying fish out of water because society has changed in a way that terrifies you and there is nothing that you can do about it.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My home and my community are my safe space. You on the other hand, seem to be afraid of everything including your own shadow. You tremble in fear of a society that has left you behind and that you don't understand. You are terrified of those who are or believe differently than you.  You are the one in need of a safe space, but there no longer is one for you and your ilk . You are thrashing about like a dying fish out of water because society has changed in a way that terrifies you and there is nothing that you can do about it.


Your comment simply reflects the truth in what I am saying.

It is not Normal !!! Clearly they are suffering from multiple Mental Illnesses.

It could not be more obvious.

So you keep preaching on just how normal those mental illnesses are.

I am sure you can find someone just as sick to believe you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My home and my community are my safe space. You on the other hand, seem to be afraid of everything including your own shadow. You tremble in fear of a society that has left you behind and that you don't understand. You are terrified of those who are or believe differently than you.  You are the one in need of a safe space, but there no longer is one for you and your ilk . You are thrashing about like a dying fish out of water because society has changed in a way that terrifies you and there is nothing that you can do about it.
> ...


You are rather defensive I suspect.  You're socially and culturally isolated  . You are a dinosaur and an anathema whos days are numbered . Give it up. Your legacy will be that of an angry old irrational and hateful bigot. Your choice. I am sure you can find someone just as sick to believe you. Oh you have. Your fuck buddy Bobby Boy Blaylock


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are rather defensive I suspect.  You're socially and culturally isolated  . You are a dinosaur and an anathema whos days are numbered . Give it up. Your legacy will be that of an angry old irrational and hateful bigot. Your choice. I am sure you can find someone just as sick to believe you. Oh you have. Your fuck buddy Bobby Boy Blaylock




 I realize you are far too ignorant to know any better, but you are most likely looking for the word anachronism, not anathema.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 3, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are rather defensive I suspect.  You're socially and culturally isolated  . You are a dinosaur and an anathema whos days are numbered . Give it up. Your legacy will be that of an angry old irrational and hateful bigot. Your choice. I am sure you can find someone just as sick to believe you. Oh you have. Your fuck buddy Bobby Boy Blaylock


LMAO @ your DELUSIONAL idea of your Legacy ...

You are sooo Mentally Insane .....

Once again, you prove to us ALL the your mental illness is a FAIL in Reality !!!!

You go on and on about this 80's antiquated Leftist _"racist bigoted" shit ......_

And, no normal thinking person is paying attention to your antiquated psycho bullshit ....

Face it dude ....

You are washed up ...

No normal thinking American is buying your washed ass up VICTIM Card ....

You are all loser ....

That no one has time for ....

Vote for Biden .....

Someone gives a shit ...

I think .....

Fuvkin' Leftist ....

Go Figure .....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You are rather defensive I suspect.  You're socially and culturally isolated  . You are a dinosaur and an anathema whos days are numbered . Give it up. Your legacy will be that of an angry old irrational and hateful bigot. Your choice. I am sure you can find someone just as sick to believe you. Oh you have. Your fuck buddy Bobby Boy Blaylock
> ...


Both would apply


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You are rather defensive I suspect.  You're socially and culturally isolated  . You are a dinosaur and an anathema whos days are numbered . Give it up. Your legacy will be that of an angry old irrational and hateful bigot. Your choice. I am sure you can find someone just as sick to believe you. Oh you have. Your fuck buddy Bobby Boy Blaylock
> ...


----------

